# Glossolepis Wanamensis



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my G. Wanamensis. A beautiful fish that fish farms have pretty much completely ruined. Mine are only half grown. they are a very slow growing rainbow.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That is going to be a stunning fish.


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> That is going to be a stunning fish.


Eventually. At 2.25" they are already 19 months old. These guys take FOREVER to grow. They have to be one of... if not the... slowest growing rainbow out there.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

What's the adult average size?

Be sure to update the thread in another two years with more photos. ;p


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

They will grow to around 4" - 5", and the anal fin will get to around 2" long. They will live to be 10+ years old as well.


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice fish =o


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Very colorful fish. Are you going to attempt to breed them ?


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I will try soon. I want to wait till next spring, but I may set them up earlier than that. They are very slow breeders for rainbows, and take a long time to settle in before they start to breed. I think I should start sooner rather than later. I started with 6 fish and am now down to 1 pair. They are not nearly as hardy as most rainbows.


----------

